# "Thomas"-type english muffins



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I have been looking for years for a recipe that makes English muffins that look & taste like Thomases. 99% of the recipes I come across make them with a rolled-out dough, using a cookie cutter, but the kind I'm looking for uses a thick sticky batter like pancake batter, spooned into a metal ring. (I saw them made that way on TV many years ago.)

Anyone out there know of such a recipe...?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Why yes.. yes I do..  
It is not mine tho.. but I've made this recipe a few times and even switched up a few ingredients once you get the regular one down. But be warned.. once you start making them it is hard to go back to store bought...
Thomas's and Aunt Millies are the only ones I'll buy.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/english-muffins-recipe/index.html
Alton is my go to guy for many techniques ..I'll use my own recipes but his techniques on how to do them and have ended up with better recipes/end results.
ETA: I use just the round cookie cutters(you know the metal ones that are like the fancy shapes with no handles) just oil/grease them up well.. I use either bacon grease or lard. Oh and they get HOT.. I know right? like something on the griddle with stuff cooking it gets hot? How'd that happen..


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you so much Emerald...You know, in my OP I mentioned that 99% of the recipes call for rolling out the dough...? Well, Alton's recipe was the ONE recipe I found that didn't!! Imagine my excitement! 

However........It didn't really turn out like I expected. Maybe I used old yeast or not enough liquid...I don't know, but it still wasn't batter-y enough; it still came out kinda, well, biscuit-y. I want those nooks & crannies, dang it!! :gaah:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

okay this recipe is not like what I remember from the show. I put the salt in first and then let it raise I'm sure that the original recipe called for it resting in the fridge over night if you want. 
Do not beat the bubbles out. look on youtube for that episode and watch it.. I am sure the recipe is correct but the method of cooking is not. 
I know that I carefully scoop it out full of bubbles. (it has been a year since I made them last.. ).. in fact I am gonna go to youtube and see if I am just forgetting what I saw.. be back in a year or two.. youtube can suck ya in like a wormhole and hours later you pop out all dazed and confused.. but highly amused!!! hahaha 

ETA: found it!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I must have another recipe and show in my memory.. I remember this one but I cook mine on top of the griddle.. hum... So you don't beat the air out and carefully scoop that bubbly stuff right into the hot rings/griddle. Got to think about this one and remember where that recipe is and what I remember watching.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I found a site that makes them more like I make mine.. I have no idea where my recipe is right now..
but this is a sour dough recipes.
http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/03/bread-baking-sourdough-english-muffins-recipe.html
just use altons recipe and do not beat the salt in last.. (put it in first) or if you do sour dough then this one may be the one for you.. I know I am going to bookmark it for me..


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow Emerald, you're goooood!  Give me a bit to watch all this & see if this is what I remember. Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am anxious to hear how they taste. Please let us know.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

This recipe is for an English muffin made with batter ladled into an open muffin ring or tin and baked either in the oven or cooked atop the stove on a griddle or skillet. If muffin rings are not at hand, small cans (prepared meats or pet-food cans, for example), open-ended and well-scrubbed, work fine. I have not done this with a food processor because the cleanup of the soft batter is not worth it."

3 cups all-purpose flour, approximately, divided use
1 package dry yeast 
1 tablespoon sugar 
2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 cup nonfat dry milk 
3 tablespoons butter, room temperature 
1 1/2 cups hot water (120-130 degrees F.) 
1 egg 
EQUIPMENT:
Muffin rings, buttered
Electric or soapstone griddle, or heavy skillet (if cooking on the stovetop) 
Baking sheet (if baking in the oven)

In a large mixing or mixer bowl, measure 1 1/2 cups of flour, yeast, sugar, salt, and dry milk. Stir to blend. Add the butter to the hot water and then to the dry ingredients. Beat for 2 minutes with the mixer flat beater or 150 strokes with a wooden spoon. Add the egg and the remaining 1/2 cup of flour. Stir to mix well.

FIRST RISING - 1 1/2 to 2 hours:
Cover with plastic wrap and set aside for 1 1/2 to 2 hours while the batter bubbles and rises to double in volume. It will have a pleasantly sour smell, thanks to the fermentation. In the meantime, butter the rings.

After the first rising, bake in a griddle or skillet or follow the instructions below for baking in the oven.*

TO BAKE IN A GRIDDLE OR SKILLET - 15 minutes:
Place the rings on the griddle/skillet with sufficient room between each to lift. With the rings in place, heat the griddle/skillet over a medium-low heat for about 10 minutes.

Stir down the batter and carefully half fill each ring with a ladle or large spoon. Spread the batter evenly. Cook over low to medium heat so as not to scorch. When the batter has risen to the top of the rings, the bubbles begin to show, as in a pancake, and the batter pulls away from the sides, lift off the rings. Turn over. Continue to turn and cook for an additional 10 to 15 minutes, until the muffins are a deep brown and springy when pierced. Remove muffins from the griddle. Cool on metal rack before toasting. Pull apart with the tines of a fork, or the fingers to toast.

*OR, TO BAKE IN THE OVEN:

SECOND RISING - 45 minutes:
Place the buttered rings on the baking sheet. Stir down the batter and ladle each ring half full. Put aside to rise to the top edge, about 45 minutes. No need to cover. While the batter is rising, preheat oven to 400 degrees F.

BAKING - about 25 minutes:
Place the rings on the baking sheet in the preheated 400 degree F oven. Muffins will not be turned over as they would be on the stovetop griddle or skillet. Bake until a golden brown and springy when tapped down with a finger, about 25 minutes. Remove muffins from the baking sheet. Cool on metal rack before toasting. Pull apart with the tines of a fork, or the fingers to toast.

These freeze well and keep for months in the freezer at 0 degrees.

Makes 8 traditional English muffins
Source: Bernard Clayton's Book of Small Breads by Bernard Clayton


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I want to make some of these too! I have been to a high tea and had crumpets and this recipe looks easy enuf..
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/blog/2009/09/18/butters-best-friend-crumpets/
you have to read the blog about it(it has fabulous pictures and good read) and the recipe is in a little link at the bottom for printing off too...


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay...I just got done trying out kappydell's recipe...Closer! The dough was more like batter, for sure, so my hopes were high. The taste was pretty good. Still not that light-and-fluffy, nooks-and-cranny texture, tho! :gaah:

Still, in a SHTF situation, & Thomas's were no longer available, I'd eat 'em.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

have you had a chance to try again? I was wondering if adding a bit of fast acting baking powder right before you put them in the rings would add more bubbles.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I had thought about trying them in the oven (I just used a skillet), OR trying a second rising...

...but adding in some baking powder....hmmm :hmmm:

How much ya think??


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I use a teaspoon in my pancake recipe and that is about 3 cups of batter. Kappy's recipe looks a bit more than 3 cups of batter so maybe a teaspoon and 1/4 or 1/2?
I think I would cut the original salt a bit if adding baking powder tho.. it does tend to be a bit salty same with baking sodas.
My biscuit recipe has both yeast and baking powder in it and the flavors go well together. (well Paula Deans biscuit recipe  )


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

So maybe cut a bit of the salt & add BP instead... But add the BP after the batter rises, or before? :scratch: I'm determined to crack this nut, dang it!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

PrepN4Good said:


> So maybe cut a bit of the salt & add BP instead... But add the BP after the batter rises, or before? :scratch: I'm determined to crack this nut, dang it!


I'd say right after it rises and you stir it down.. add it then cuz you are stirring it anyways.. it should really add to the bubbles.. think about the bubbles in pancakes.. I've put in too much baking powder before and got more bubbles. I may try some again and add a bit of BP and see if I get more bubbles. Some of mine were not as "nook and cranny" as the store bought one. but then my pita bread doesn't always Puff and have a hollow center..


----------

